# MV Druid



## jmolyneux (Feb 21, 2011)

After being for a boat trip around Preston Dock today reference was made to the 'MV Druid'. Apparently the ship has some notoriety in Preston as the only ship to have collided with the lock gates. Not only that but did it twice!

I searched for images in the gallery on here and noted a few references to other accidents involving the MV Druid. Does anyone know if this was the same vessel or have any other information on it?


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

jmolyneux said:


> After being for a boat trip around Preston Dock today reference was made to the 'MV Druid'. Apparently the ship has some notoriety in Preston as the only ship to have collided with the lock gates. Not only that but did it twice!
> 
> I searched for images in the gallery on here and noted a few references to other accidents involving the MV Druid. Does anyone know if this was the same vessel or have any other information on it?


There are also some pictures and info on Flickr *HERE*

Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

M.V.DRUID - Motor Coaster - her claim to fame was being wrecked on Salters bank R.Ribble entrance off St.Annes on 22nd. Aug 1962, Lytham Lifeboat, and the Preston Pilot Cutter St.Anne were involved with rescue, with the Bardic Ferry standing by, but unfortunately there were fatalities. She was purchased by the Port of Preston & converted to an accomodation ship for pilots & Ribble navigation to replace the old tug Musgrave in 1966, and stationed off Lytham. With the demise of Preston Port she was sold to a Mr.W. Fisher in 1981 and renamed Bridget C. leaving the Ribble some time later, heading not known. 
Built 1959 K.Mels Werke, Papendrecht, Holland for J.J.Hay of Glasgow
197gt - 86nt - 112ft x 22ft10in x 8ft11in. The tale goes that she had her hatchboards and covers off ready for docking when crossing the bar, and turned turtle, it was blowing a hooley that day, as I well know.
There were hatchboards all over the beach at Lytham the next LW, and I still have the helmsman's grating used as a step.
She was a very comfortable accomodation ship, after the old Victorian tug Musgrave, ah! happy days. Can't remember anything about clouting the lock gates, must have been when she was in private ownership later, I always thought that the old coaster Farringay was the culprit for bashing into lock gates.
Have some photos somewhere, will dig them out & upload them asap.
PN dock has changed somewhat since those times, didn't have a Morrisons on there then, hope you enjoyed your boat trip.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Re M.V.Druid - Found 1 pic so far, taken off Lytham some time in the late 80's I think, when she was in private ownership, renamed, and outward bound to ports unknown.


----------



## jmolyneux (Feb 21, 2011)

It sounds like a vessel with a checked past! 

The boat trip around the docks was only very brief but gives a different perspective on things. 

MV Druid was mentioned as her name is still painted on the dock wall where he used to berth.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

BRIDGET C, jonesboat, owned by W. Fisher, having bought the DRUID in 1981 and converted the hold into a workshop.
Re the loss. It was common practice to remove tarps and boards when coming into Preston to load coal, ready to load once under the hoist. The wind was a westerly force 8 and rough water from Nelson Buoy to the bar. Approaching the bar with the following sea she suddenly broached, came broadside and capsized. She rolled and came upright again facing seaward and foundered. The stability of the DRUID has often been discussed and past crew members testified to her being 'tender' when light.
The role played by the 'English Electric', as most people referred to Wharton in those days, helicopter, piloted by my next door neighbour, should not be downplayed, they picked up two crew from the upturned dinghy and took them to Wharton for onward transfer to Lytham Hospital, before returning to the scene and were later joined by an RAF helicopter from Valley.
The Lytham St. Anne's lifeboat was the SARAH TOWNSEND PORRITT, alerted by the Coastguard were away in twelve minutes with 2nd Cox Arthur Wignall in charge. Already on the scene was the Preston No.1 pilot cutter ST. ANNE who picked up one man and the Valley helicopter lifted another crewman but he was dead on arrival at Lytham hospital. The Wharton helicopter picked up the final crew member and because of his condition was lowered to the lifeboat for medical attention provided by the doctor who had come out in the boarding boat; unfortunately he died.
I was on leave at the time and watched the whole drama from St. Anne's promenade, at the site where the Lytham St. Anne's all weather lifeboat house is now situated. 
Gil.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Great bit of extra info there Gil, was the Warton (Wessex) chopper pilot Fred Richie? now sadly crossed the bar, as has Arthur, who became coxn., after Codge Parkinson retired. We are certainly showing our age now.
Mike


----------



## gavioli (Dec 26, 2013)

*M.V. Druid*

There seems to be some mystery surrounding what happened to M.V. Druid (Bridget C), after she left Preston Dock. On a stroll round the dock many years ago, my wife and I were leaning on the dock rail and looking at the boat. The owner kindly invited us aboard for a Cooks Tour. His intention, he said, was to fit out the hold with engineering equipment, sail it to Spain, use it as a mobile workshop and go wherever it was required.

Looking at the engine room, I was amazed at the size of the new engine he had fitted. It seemed to come off a small truck and though he said it would do the job even though he hadn`t tested it when in the dock, he was very confident. For myself, I doubted that it could hold its own when under way against the tide.

I often wonder if the man fulfilled his dream, or it it was merely an ambition that never came to fruition.


----------

